# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  AvicApp.com - Avicultura Móvil (Control Avícola por Internet)

## AvicApp.com

AvicApp - Portada 01.jpg 
La *Avicultura Móvil* abarca todas las tareas de control sobre el comportamiento de la producción avícola, con el objetivo de tener la información *precisa, confiable y segura de manera oportuna* desde donde y cuando se necesite. Por ello la *Avicultura Móvil*debe contar con una infraestructura para la captura, almacenamiento y procesamiento de la información. Esto requiere que se forme al personal en gestión de información, se dispongan de procedimientos de trabajo, y de los medios necesarios para la documentación, distribución y acceso a la información de las operaciones avícolas.   *Los factores clave de la Avicultura Móvil se listan a continuación:*  *Disponer de los medios adecuados* para mantener el sistema de control avícola (personas, recursos, y sistemas de información). *Medir todo lo que sea útil* para mantener y mejorar el rendimiento de las operaciones (mortalidad, peso de las aves, consumo de alimento, consumo de agua, conversión, temperatura, humedad, y calidad del aire). *Capturar y mantener la información* para que sea precisa, confiable y segura. *Acceder a la información* cuando se requiera. *Facilitar el análisis y la detección de problemas* de forma anticipada.   *Estructura de la Avicultura Móvil*  AvicApp.comcubre los factores clave de la Avicultura Móvil, porque:   *Es un medio y un recurso para la formación* del personal en mejores prácticas de control avícola. *Cuenta con hojas de control estandarizadas para la captura y mantenimiento de la información* de las operaciones avícolas. *Facilita el acceso remoto a las hojas de control y vistas de análisis.* *Ayuda en el proceso de análisis y detección de problemas.*   *Por tanto AvicApp.com es Avicultura Móvil.* *http://youtu.be/aPA6YfakHec*  Gracias,  Luis Benavides Andrade  Director  AvicApp.com  http://avicapp.com  Barcelona - España  Temas similares: La importancia de los estándares en la avicultura. Estado móvil y la inclusión rural Avicultura y tecnologia em !!! Equipo de Riego movil Pigmentos vegetales para avicultura

----------

